# Our 500 favorite works of Medieval & Renaissance music?



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

What are they? It's ok if our list goes past 500. I only intended 500 as a reasonable goal.

Just to get us started, I'll mention a few (I don't have time to go all the way through the list and I've probably skipped some because at the moment I've only skimmed very briefly to get us started) of the ones already chosen by "the Classical Music Project:"

Abelard, Peter: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solarium"

Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Alfonso X (el Sabio): Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"

Allegri, Gregorio: Miserere mei, Deus
Allegri, Gregorio: Missa Che fa oggi il bio sole

Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana

Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230): Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330): Tournai Mass

Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi

Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

Browne, John: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Browne, John: Stabat Mater dolorosa

Busnois [Busnoys], Antoine: Anthoni usque limina

Byrd, William: Infelix ego
Byrd, William: Mass for 3 Voices
Byrd, William: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd, William: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd, William: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Byrd, William: The Great Service

Caccini, Giulio: Le nuove musiche (The New Music)

I don't mind if someone finishes the work of moving the ones from "the project" over here but I will do it later if no one does.

What I want, though, are a lot more works! What do you love? What are the famous ones that we're missing? What are the influential ones that we're missing? Don't be shy. Share your knowledge with the world.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I didn't check the project but I've loved Anthoine de Bertrand's _Les Amours de Ronsard_ (Telefunken - Das Alte Werk) since forever, especially the song _Je ne suis seulement amoureus de Marie_. It is such a happy, uplifting, frivolous song and it has no trouble reaching out to us in the 21th century. I must admit I was in love with a lot of girls when I first heared the album and the song always sticked with me.


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Not much of my classical music knowledge or interest has gone prior to Bach; but one exception is Orlando Gibbons whose music has long since made my regular listening. Gibbons' "This Is a Record of John" which can be easily found on YouTube is a fine example of what I love about Gibbons' output.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bonjour Mesdames et Messieurs, Paris weather for this the 1st day of Mars, 1350: Partly cloudy with a little ice age cold front coming through. High of 8 centigrade, low of -2, so keep those fire places stoked. And, don't forget to bring your cat in, there's a plague going on. Now here is a new piece from our favorite canon at Reims that's climbing up the charts, yes its number one with a trebuchet, _Dolce Dame Jolie._


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

My spelling is probably way off here but off the top of my head some essential listening would be:

Stella Splendas (Alfonso X)
Ave Maris Stella (plainchant)
Alleluia Nativitas (Perotin)
El Grillo (Josquin)
Now Is the Month of Maying (Morley)
Les Quatre Brilianis (Susato)
Pastime With Good Company (Henry VIII)
La Mouresque (Susato)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Gesualdo: Responsoria Tenebrae
Victoria: Requiem
Monteverdi: Vespers
Taverner: Western Wynd Mass


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Here the pieces from the CM project, 128 total:

Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230): Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330): Tournai Mass
Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631): Hanacpachap cussicuinin
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
Bull: In Nomine IX
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Byrd: The Great Service
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Ciconia: Una panthera
Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Dowland: The Frog Galliard
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate, 1615
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
Gallus: Opus musicum
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame
Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Gesualdo: Sesto Libro di Madrigali (Book VI)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Gesualdo: Terzo Libro di Madrigali (Book III)
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
Gombert: Magnificats
Gombert: Musae Jovis
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani
Landini: Ecco la primavera
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
Lassus: Missa Tous les regretz
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Pipelare: Missa L'homme armé
Power: Beata progenies
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez
Sheppard: Media vita
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno
Susato: Dansereye 1551
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
Tallis: If Ye Love Me
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Miserere nostri
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Vaet: Missa pro Defunctis
Various (1518): Medici Codex
Various, Ms. 564 (c. 1390): Codex Chantilly
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147)
Willaert: Missa Mente tota


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Some more pieces to include:

Anonymous: Pregoneros van y vienen
Gabrieli: Exaudi Me Domine
Gombert: Missa Media Vita in Morte Sumus
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Obrecht: Salve Regina
Prioris: Missa Pro Defunctis
Tallis: Absterge Domine
Tallis: Felix Namque


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are some of my personal favorites that haven't already been mentioned:

Anonymous (England) Miri it is while sumer ilast
Anonymous (England): Bryd one breere
Anonymous (France): E Dame Jolie (not to be confused with Machaut's Douce Dame Jolie, another great piece, but already mentioned in this topic)
Gervaise: Pavane Passamaise 
Gervaise: Pavane d'Angleterre
Landini: Lasso! Di Donna
Machaut: Dame Ne Regardes Paz
Tallis: O Sacrum Convivium
Tallis: Videte Miraculum
Tallis: With All Our Heart
Tallis: Salvator Mundi II

I could post quite a bit more Tallis, I simply adore his beautiful music, but I really better stop!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is getting good - and don't stop on the Tallis!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

After 3000, the list has added: 

Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium 
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

More Tallis? No problem:

Tallis: Salve intemerata
Tallis: Magnificat for Four Voices
Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter
Tallis: Gaude Gloriosa


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Am I to take this as a sign that we cannot even get to 200 works even for the two periods put together? 

Shame! Shame! Shame!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I could have sworn I posted to this thread already, but apparently I didn't.

Anyway, here's all the pre-17th century works from the Pre-1700 Works game:

Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
Anon: Codex Calixtinus
Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Léonin: Viderunt omnes
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Anon: Ludus Danielis
Anon: Carmina Burana
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Anon: Tournai Mass
Anon: Codex las Huelgas
Anon: Codex Montpellier
Anon: Roman de Fauvel
Vitry: Motets
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Machaut: La Remede de Fortune
Various: Codex Chantilly
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Ciconia: Una panthera
Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
Ockeghem: Deo gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Various: Codex Faenza
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Browne: Stabat mater
Josquin: Nymphes des bois
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
la Rue: Requiem
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
Gombert: Media vita a 6
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Richafort: Requiem
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
Gombert: Magnificats (8)
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Sheppard: Media vita
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Susato: Danserye
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So, compiling stuff... let me know if you pick up any errors: 

Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
Agricola: Missa in mine zen (*)
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria, especially: 
- 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
- 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
- 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"
- Stella Splendas (*) 
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230): Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330): Tournai Mass
Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631): Hanacpachap cussicuinin
Anonymous, plainchant: Ave Maris Stella 
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales (*)
Anon: Sumer is icumen in (*)
Anon: Codex Montpellier (*)
Anonymous: Pregoneros van y vienen
Anon: Roman de Fauvel (*)
Anon: Cant de la Sibilla (*)
Anon: Codex Calixtinus (*)
Anonymous (England) Miri it is while sumer ilast
Anonymous (England): Bryd one breere
Anonymous (France): E Dame Jolie 
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (*)
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa
Browne: Stabat mater (*)
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
Bull: In Nomine IX
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé (*)
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Byrd: The Great Service
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Ciconia: Una panthera 
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis (*)
Codax: Cantigas de amigo (*) 
Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Dowland: The Frog Galliard
Dowland: Tarleton's Resurrection
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate, 1615
Gabrieli: Exaudi Me Domine
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Gallus: Opus musicum
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame
Gervaise: Pavane Passamaise (*)
Gervaise: Pavane d'Angleterre (*)
Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Gesualdo: Sesto Libro di Madrigali (Book VI)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Gesualdo: Terzo Libro di Madrigali (Book III)
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 (*)
Gombert: Magnificats
Gombert: Media vita a 6 (*)
Gombert: Missa Media Vita in Morte Sumus (*)
Gombert: Musae Jovis
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
Henry VIII: Pastime With Good Company
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis (*)
Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals (*)
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx (*)
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
Josquin: El Grillo (*)
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus (*)
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (*)
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor) (*)
Landini: Ecco la primavera
Landini: Lasso! Di Donna (*)
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594) (*)
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
Lassus: Missa Tous les regretz
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
Léonin: Viderunt omnes (*)
Machaut: Dame Ne Regardes Paz (*)
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus (*)
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro) (*)
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Morley: Now Is the Month of Maying
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium 
Obrecht: Salve Regina
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé (*)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
Padovano: Mass for 24 voices (*)
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Alleluia Nativitas
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Pierre de la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé (*)
Pierre de la Rue: Requiem (*)
Pipelare: Missa L'homme armé
Power: Beata progenies
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Prioris: Missa Pro Defunctis
Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem (*)
Sheppard: Media vita
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno
Susato: Dansereye 1551
Susato: Les Quatre Brilianis
Susato: La Mouresque
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
Tallis: Absterge Domine (*)
Tallis: Felix Namque (*)
Tallis: Gaude Gloriosa (*)
Tallis: If Ye Love Me
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Magnificat for Four Voices (*)
Tallis: Miserere nostri
Tallis: O Sacrum Convivium (*)
Tallis: Salvator Mundi II (*)
Tallis: Salve intemerata (*)
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter (*)
Tallis: Videte Miraculum (*)
Tallis: With All Our Heart (*)
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tye: Western Wynde Mass (*)
Vaet: Missa pro Defunctis
Various: Codex Faenza
Various (1518): Medici Codex
Various, Ms. 564 (c. 1390): Codex Chantilly
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso (*)
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
Vitry: Motets (*)
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147)
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova (*)
Willaert: Missa Mente tota

(*) Not yet on the TC project's list


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Is this definitive proof that the Medieval and Renaissance periods are even more neglected than contemporary music?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

science said:


> So, compiling stuff... let me know if you pick up any errors:


Don't know your exact aim in compiling but I don't see Anthoine de Bertrand (see my post above).


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Casebearer! It was just an oversight. Here is the list with your choice included: 

Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
Agricola: Missa in mine zen (*)
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria, especially: 
- 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
- 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
- 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"
- Stella Splendas (*) 
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230): Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330): Tournai Mass
Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631): Hanacpachap cussicuinin
Anonymous, plainchant: Ave Maris Stella 
Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales (*)
Anon: Sumer is icumen in (*)
Anon: Codex Montpellier (*)
Anonymous: Pregoneros van y vienen
Anon: Roman de Fauvel (*)
Anon: Cant de la Sibilla (*)
Anon: Codex Calixtinus (*)
Anonymous (England) Miri it is while sumer ilast
Anonymous (England): Bryd one breere
Anonymous (France): E Dame Jolie 
Anthoine de Bertrand: Les Amours de Ronsard
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I)
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (*)
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa
Browne: Stabat mater (*)
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
Bull: In Nomine IX
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé (*)
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Byrd: The Great Service
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Ciconia: Una panthera 
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis (*)
Codax: Cantigas de amigo (*) 
Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Dowland: The Frog Galliard
Dowland: Tarleton's Resurrection
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate, 1615
Gabrieli: Exaudi Me Domine
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Gallus: Opus musicum
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame
Gervaise: Pavane Passamaise (*)
Gervaise: Pavane d'Angleterre (*)
Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Gesualdo: Sesto Libro di Madrigali (Book VI)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Gesualdo: Terzo Libro di Madrigali (Book III)
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 (*)
Gombert: Magnificats
Gombert: Media vita a 6 (*)
Gombert: Missa Media Vita in Morte Sumus (*)
Gombert: Musae Jovis
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis
Henry VIII: Pastime With Good Company
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis (*)
Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals (*)
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx (*)
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
Josquin: El Grillo (*)
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus (*)
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (*)
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor) (*)
Landini: Ecco la primavera
Landini: Lasso! Di Donna (*)
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594) (*)
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
Lassus: Missa Tous les regretz
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
Léonin: Viderunt omnes (*)
Machaut: Dame Ne Regardes Paz (*)
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancta spiritus (*)
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro) (*)
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Morley: Now Is the Month of Maying
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium 
Obrecht: Salve Regina
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé (*)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
Padovano: Mass for 24 voices (*)
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Alleluia Nativitas
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Pierre de la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé (*)
Pierre de la Rue: Requiem (*)
Pipelare: Missa L'homme armé
Power: Beata progenies
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Prioris: Missa Pro Defunctis
Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem (*)
Sheppard: Media vita
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno
Susato: Dansereye 1551
Susato: Les Quatre Brilianis
Susato: La Mouresque
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
Tallis: Absterge Domine (*)
Tallis: Felix Namque (*)
Tallis: Gaude Gloriosa (*)
Tallis: If Ye Love Me
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Magnificat for Four Voices (*)
Tallis: Miserere nostri
Tallis: O Sacrum Convivium (*)
Tallis: Salvator Mundi II (*)
Tallis: Salve intemerata (*)
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tallis: Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter (*)
Tallis: Videte Miraculum (*)
Tallis: With All Our Heart (*)
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tye: Western Wynde Mass (*)
Vaet: Missa pro Defunctis
Various: Codex Faenza
Various (1518): Medici Codex
Various, Ms. 564 (c. 1390): Codex Chantilly
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso (*)
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
Vitry: Motets (*)
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147)
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova (*)
Willaert: Missa Mente tota


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

science said:


> Is this definitive proof that the Medieval and Renaissance periods are even more neglected than contemporary music?


I always thought that the tone row folks should get off on color and talea, but maybe tonality gets in the way. Sometimes rules can be an artificial construct, like using melodic or rhythmic patterns for music construction (isorhythym, 12 tone). But when it comes together, you can get a very special piece of music.

(No way this guy should be 118th on anyone's list.)


----------

